# upgrade cpu failed



## amanbhati17 (Jun 23, 2015)

dear friends,
          my pc is branded. it's hp compaq presario. it's config is pentium dual core e5500, foxcon g 41 express chipset mboard, 4 gb ram, 650w power sopply, windows 7 (64 bit). recently i purchased core 2 duo e8500 cpu but after installing it my pc doesn't boot. there is blank screen and a continuous beep sound only.
                                please help me to solve this prob. is it due to bios or something else. please reply me asap bcoz i have to pay for cpu.
                                      thanks


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 24, 2015)

if your pc refuses to boot after installing the new cpu then there are 2 possibilities:

1.The cpu itself is damaged or malfunctioning

2.The cpu is incompatible with your motherboard.A bios update may resolve this issue but it is not recommended as its a risky affair and may render your motherboard useless if anything goes wrong while applying the updates.


----------



## amanbhati17 (Jun 24, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> if your pc refuses to boot after installing the new cpu then there are 2 possibilities:
> 
> 1.The cpu itself is damaged or malfunctioning
> 
> 2.The cpu is incompatible with your motherboard.A bios update may resolve this issue but it is not recommended as its a risky affair and may render your motherboard useless if anything goes while applying the updates.



my cpu is in working condition and g41 chipset is compatible with core2 duo, core to quad etc


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 24, 2015)

> continuous beep sound only.


Does there happen to be a pattern to the beep sounds ? like long beeps , multiple beeps or is it just uniform continuous beeps ?
For example here are the beep codes for an intel mobo : Desktop Boards â€” BIOS Beep Codes . Your mobo's beep code must be different from intel's


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2015)

open up cabinet and have a nice look at ,motherboard model and rev number. Now download the most recent version for motherboard and flash it. The new CPU should work without any issue unless the new cpu itself is damaged.


----------

